# GOW: UK vs. UNC



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

vs.
















Nov 18 at (1) North Carolina, 9:00 pm EST
Last Meeting: Dec 1, 2007, UK 77, UNC 86​
UK coming off a loss to VMI, a game in which they gave up 111 points... *at home!* Just think of how many points UNC will score if UK plays that way in Chapel Hill. Other question is whether or not Hansbrough plays.

Thoughts?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

GOW? :no:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Problem with early season matchups :|

Coaches vs. Cancer games already have their own threads. Besides, I think this is the biggest one on TV. Have faith, my friend.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

VMI destroyed what faith I had left.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

If and I mean IF UK wins it would probably be their biggest win in the last 15 years. If Pat shows up and Meeks has another big game it's possible. I hope we can pull it out. We shall see...


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

I'll keep some faith. I keep reminding myself that in Bill Self's second season at KU, they lost their regular season opener to the mighty Bucknell and, well...they turned out just fine.

No excuses for the VMI loss. That is just embarrassing. However, if Pat and Jodie both show up to play and we get some consistent PG play (I.E. more Liggins than Porter), we stand a fairly good chance in this game. We need a consistent scoring threat from the outside (Jodie and Darius Miller) and a strong post presence (Patterson and Stevenson) plus some guys to give our post players a breather (Harrelson...I hope) and grab some boards while they're on the bench. In terms of pure size and athleticism, we match up very well with UNC. The problem is experience, and that'll be the big difference in the game. Never underestimate the ability of a team that has as much size and pure athletic ability as ours that comes pumped up into a huge game against the #1 NC favorite.

An unlikely chance to win, but I hope we can give UNC a good run for their money all the way to the end. Hopefully we can come out on top, but nevertheless, this is a great opportunity for this team to show what they can do against real good competition, win or lose.


----------



## taikaviitta (May 28, 2007)

I believe that UK is going to improve during the season a lot, but at the moment the Tar Heels are too much for them to handle. VMI has played with hyper-offensive mindset for the last few years so I am not that surprised that they scored such a huge amount of points. Still, nonetheless the defense of Kentucky should have been better.

So, I believe that the Tar Hells are heading for a statement win and will let everyone know that are all business this year.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Porter is horrible. He shouldn't be playing let alone starting. Ramon Harris isn't any better. Hopefully Billy G realizes this.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

BlueBaron said:


> Porter is horrible. He shouldn't be playing let alone starting. Ramon Harris isn't any better. Hopefully Billy G realizes this.


Liggins and Miller FTW.


I think Meeks needs to pass more. Looking at the stats from the VMI game Patterson got a grand total of 4 shots. For a kid as good as he is that is too little. Yeah Meeks scored a lot but he forced some shots instead of looking inside to Patterson.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Liggins and Miller FTW!!! Yes!!! :yay:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

according to ESPN, Hansbrough isn't playing tomorrow night... not that it'll make much difference


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> according to ESPN, Hansbrough isn't playing tomorrow night... not that it'll make much difference


If Porter is starting for Kentucky, Lawson may have a career night. Meeks and Patterson both will have to play lights out. If Davis and Zeller play as well as they did against Penn we should be ok without TH.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

When I heard this announced, I got excited. UK may be way down, but seeing UK vs. UNC is still exciting. I would eagerly anticipate Indiana vs. Duke too (although, I'd be much less excited).


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

UKfan4Life said:


> I'll keep some faith. I keep reminding myself that in Bill Self's second season at KU, they lost their regular season opener to the mighty Bucknell and, well...they turned out just fine.
> 
> .


sorry to burst your bubble, Big Self's second season Kansas was co champs in the Big 12, did not lost to the first game until Jan 22 2005 at Villanova in a blow out. However that season Kansas lost to Buchnell in first round of tourney

http://kuathletics.cstv.com/sports/m-baskbl/archive/kan-m-baskbl-sched-2004.html

we did lose to Oral Roberts at home 2nd game in 2006-2007 in his 4th season


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> sorry to burst your bubble, Big Self's second season Kansas was co champs in the Big 12, did not lost to the first game until Jan 22 2005 at Villanova in a blow out. However that season Kansas lost to Buchnell in first round of tourney
> 
> http://kuathletics.cstv.com/sports/m-baskbl/archive/kan-m-baskbl-sched-2004.html
> 
> we did lose to Oral Roberts at home 2nd game in 2006-2007 in his 4th season


Whoops. Oh well. Same point still stands.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Bucknell was a Tournament loss. And us Wisconsin fans really thank you for that one.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

Nimreitz said:


> Bucknell was a Tournament loss. And us Wisconsin fans really thank you for that one.


Lol.

UKFan4Life...how is that the same? UK lost their first home game of the year to VMI and gave up 111 points. KU played a tournament team in Bucknell and lost on a last second shot.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

haha..... over


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I like the Zeller kid a lot.

I'm really, really enjoying watching UNC. See, I have no problem whatsoever with them when the idiot doesnt play.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

UNC could play without bug eyes all season and still win the ACC. Thompson, Zeller, and Davis are more than enough down low. Thompson has the turn around jumper from down pat.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

-GJ Vilarino has to be grinning from ear to ear to get down to Lexington. If Gillispie is smart Vilarino will start from day one. Porter sucks, and Liggins is more of a wing than a true point. 

-UK's defense is pathetic. If UNC wasn't dropping so many passes and missing open looks they could be winning by 30. 


-Patrick Patterson needs to leave after this year. The guards can't get him the ball and its apparent no extra effort is made to get him the ball. What a damn shame.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> UNC could play without bug eyes all season and still win the ACC. Thompson, Zeller, and Davis are more than enough down low. Thompson has the turn around jumper from down pat.


Yep. Thompson could average a double-double without TH, and Davis and Zeller are both very good players.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bozo should have gone to Duke. what an absolutely stupid choice. i had accidentally thought he HAD come to Duke and that they were playing with him this year when i made that comment in your sig, bball.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dijon looks really good out there. But the most improved player is Wayne. The NBA workouts have done him a lot of good. Coming off the curl quite nicely and actually finding open players was not in his repertoire last year. Obviously he is trying to improve his draft stock, but it will benefit the team also.

Roy is one heck of a recruiter. We are loaded

HALLELUJAH!!!!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> bozo should have gone to Duke. what an absolutely stupid choice. i had accidentally thought he HAD come to Duke and that they were playing with him this year when i made that comment in your sig, bball.


I can agree with that. :biggrin:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

HB said:


> Dijon looks really good out there. But the most improved player is Wayne. The NBA workouts have done him a lot of good. Coming off the curl quite nicely and actually finding open players was not in his repertoire last year. Obviously he is trying to improve his draft stock, but it will benefit the team also.
> 
> Roy is one heck of a recruiter. We are loaded
> 
> HALLELUJAH!!!!


It's Deon HB, dude isn't a condiment smh. Deon I think is the most improved. Wayne has improved but Lawson is getting him the ball in all the right spots tonight. Once we get TH and Ginyard back the depth on this team will be unbelievable. I'm talking 10 deep and every single one of them is a very capable player. Not many title teams in the past few years can provide the quality depth we have. This is truly a national title or bust year. I hope my reverse jinx in the on the record thread works to perfection:biggrin:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

...


----------

